# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Glutathione in the USA?

## onefm

I know we can't post sources here, but can anyone help me out in private where I can find some injectable glutathione in the U.S.?

----------


## Obs

> I know we can't post sources here, but can anyone help me out in private where I can find some injectable glutathione in the U.S.?


That is a really tough one and I'm going to talk to a guy about it and see if I can get something done but all of these years I have only ever seen it for sale overseas and not US domestic but I'm not sure what country you are in

----------


## onefm

> That is a really tough one and I'm going to talk to a guy about it and see if I can get something done but all of these years I have only ever seen it for sale overseas and not US domestic but I'm not sure what country you are in



There's one source I contacted, but they don't ship here to the U.S. My other Canadian sources, who I get B12 or vitamin C from, don't deal in glutathione.. I figure there has to be something reliable out there that services the U.S.

----------


## killionb12

Just messaged you about a source 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## onefm

> Just messaged you about a source 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!

----------

